# priorité d'execution sous Os X ?



## titojean (17 Août 2001)

Si je ne m'abuse, sous tous les unix, chaque appli a une priorité d'execution...j'aimerai qu'apple puisse intégrer ds son sys la possibilité donnée à chaque utilisateur de fixer la priorité qu'il donne à tel ou tel applis d'une maniere simple via une note de 0 à 5 par exemple , du "plus prioritaire" au "plus secondaire" (dans les infos/applis ou ds les prefs sys)...


----------



## benR (17 Août 2001)

yes, c'est vrai.... On peut deja a l'heure actuelle modifier ces trucs en passant par le terminal, si je me souviens bien.

D'un autre côté, quand osX sera utilisable, on ressentira sans doute moins le besoin de trifouiller ce truc....


----------



## NeoJF (18 Août 2001)

En effet, ça peut se faire à l'aide de la commande nice. Mais ça ne se fait que lorsque le process est lancé et c'est pas très pratique c'est sûr.
Au fait, sous Unix, les priorités sont notées de -20 à 20, les négatifs étant réservés au root.


----------



## benR (18 Août 2001)

pour notre culture à tous, tu peux être plus précis, NeoJF, stp ?

Et donner un exemple de la commande à tapper ?

merci !


----------



## rchytil (18 Août 2001)

Un des trucs qui est beau avec Unix (BSD, SysV, Linux, HP-UX, rix, AIX, Solaris), c'est qu'on peut taper "man &lt;command&gt;" (p.ex. man date) et obtenir le manuel de la commande.
man nice donne toutes les infos.
En fait, nice signifiant "chouette, sympa" (et plein d'autres trucs), cette commande sert à rendre plus sympa un process (application, script, commande simple) en descendant sa priorité. elle est à 0 par défaut (0 est le max, 20 la priorité minimum), on peut la mettre à 10 et elle passera après les autres (p.ex pour diminuer le temps proc pour faire un backup, qui peut se faire en plus de temps).
Seul root peut augmenter la priorité (valeurs négatives)

Voir aussi "renice". (man nice et man renice)

Robin


----------



## NeoJF (19 Août 2001)

Merci rchytil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je crois que tout a été dit


----------

